# Is my mantis about to molt or is he actually sick?



## Hikari012 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a big noob with mantids. This is my first mantis that dearest Mantis_Whisper gave me XD He's adorable. But lately, he hasn't eaten (though he ate 3 flies the past two days, he could be possibly full, but I can't test it now since I need to get him more flies or something) he doesn't move much and he seems to be a lot...slower. He doesn't seem to be able to climb surfaces as well. (He used to be able to climb my computer screen very well and now he sometimes just slides off) I don't know if he's about to molt since he molted last Wednesday (somewhere around there) and I've read it usually takes two weeks for them to molt, so I'm not sure if he's going to molt. I'm worried that he might be sick. My friend suggests that it might be the cold slowing him down a little, but I'm not sure T_T His container is on top of a heating pad, with the heating pad covered by a towel. The mantis is a male Chinese mantis in his L2 stage. Is there anything wrong?

Sorry if I'm such a noob.


----------



## joossa (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds pretty normal to me.

You mentioned that he is slipping off-- Make sure that he can get a good grip to get up high inside his container. You will want him to hang upside down from the highest point possible in order to avoid a mismolt. So, add sticks and a good mesh (or mesh wire) lid so that he can hang as he pleases.

As long as you keep him at room temperature (~74F), he will be fine. No heat pad required. Mantids molt more frequently when they are young. The time between each molt usually increases as the mantis gets older.

Finally, don't worry if he doesn't want to eat, especially since you recently fed him. Be patient, provide the correct conditions, and you will have no problems.

Good luck!


----------



## Hikari012 (Nov 21, 2007)

joossa said:


> Sounds pretty normal to me.You mentioned that he is slipping off-- Make sure that he can get a good grip to get up high inside his container. You will want him to hang upside down from the highest point possible in order to avoid a mismolt. So, add sticks and a good mesh (or mesh wire) lid so that he can hang as he pleases.
> 
> As long as you keep him at room temperature (~74F), he will be fine. No heat pad required. Mantids molt more frequently when they are young. The time between each molt usually increases as the mantis gets older.
> 
> ...


Ah, alright. Thanks much for the advice. ^^ I'll see if I can find something for him to hang higher on XD I was just worried if he was becoming sick or something.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Nov 21, 2007)

You dork I said he was fine. :lol: 

It's probably the cold. But MayBay should be fine. You'll worry alot about him, everyone does with thier first mantis.

He should be fine though. If anything happens just call me okay?


----------



## Hikari012 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> You dork I said he was fine. :lol: It's probably the cold. But MayBay should be fine. You'll worry alot about him, everyone does with thier first mantis.
> 
> He should be fine though. If anything happens just call me okay?


Iknowiknow ;_; I'm just a worrywart.

And I'll call you if anything happens. I think he's doing alright now...I hope.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah is alright, should molt pretty soon. Small nymphs moult frequently, sometimes in a week or less if well fed and warm.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Nov 21, 2007)

Hikari said:


> Iknowiknow ;_; I'm just a worrywart. And I'll call you if anything happens. I think he's doing alright now...I hope.


 :lol: He should be fine. So don't worry. If he molts again I'll have a heart attack(just kidding). Okay? O'='O


----------



## Hikari012 (Nov 22, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> Yeah is alright, should molt pretty soon. Small nymphs moult frequently, sometimes in a week or less if well fed and warm.


Yep, he's alright ^_^ He's currently molting as I'm typing this now. He's almost out XD. I looked at him 10 minutes ago, seeing some white head and I was like "OMG."


----------



## Hikari012 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> :lol: He should be fine. So don't worry. If he molts again I'll have a heart attack(just kidding). Okay? O'='O


Eeeeee! Andrea, he's molting right now ^___^


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Nov 22, 2007)

Hikari said:


> Eeeeee! Andrea, he's molting right now ^___^


AWWWW I want to see! Send me a picture when you get up. ^'='^


----------

